# Wie dem Sattel das Knarzen abgewöhnen?



## Onkel Manuel (7. April 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab das Problem, daß seit geraumer Zeit mein SQlab 610 knarzt. Und zwar scheinen es die Sitzschienen in den Aufnahmen zu sein, jeder "Lastwechsel" des Hinterns erzeugt Geräusche. Jemand ne Idee zur Behebung bzw kann man den Sattel überhaupt auseinanderschrauben?


----------



## Mr.T (7. April 2011)

Ich hatte mal das selbe Problem mit einem Tioga Sattel- etwas Graphitspray an den Anschlusspunkten vom Gestell hat zumindest einige Zeit Abhilfe geschaffen. Aber ich denke jedes andere Gesprüh würde auch schon was helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (7. April 2011)

Ich hatte das Problem mal bei einem SLR: Eine Sitzstrebe hatte einen Riss. Mal kontrollieren.


----------



## chris4711 (7. April 2011)

Hatte ich auch mal.
Mit der roten Montagepaste (dynamics) wurds noch schlimmer.
Mit Standart Montagepaste war fast Ruhe > noch ein paar Tropfen Öl an die Enden vom Gestell (da wo's Gestell in den Sattel führt) < seitdem Ruhe.


----------



## Jillmec (7. April 2011)

^^genau das gleiche, bissel feinmechaniköl und ruhe ist.


----------



## RedRaven (7. April 2011)

Kontrolliere doch mal, ob du "Kontaktspuren" zwischen Sattelunterseite und Oberseite Sattelstütze findest; Sättel biegen sich beim aufsitzen durch...
Ich hab mich letztes Jahr bald dusselig gesucht, und hab´s dann zufällig entdeckt, dass das Knarzen durch den "Flugsand" auf dem Sattelstützenkopf entstand - Sauber gemacht, bisschen Fett auf die Stütze - und wech wars Knarzen.


----------



## Gummischwain (12. April 2011)

Selbes Problem habe ich gerade auch.

Ich konnte es ebenfalls durch ölen der Kontaktstellen beheben.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. April 2011)

Also kommt das Knarzen von der Klemmung und nicht von den Lagerpunkten der Schienen im Sattel?


----------



## Bernstein84 (12. April 2011)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem mit gutem Silikonspray gelöst. Und zwar sprühst Du das in die Aufnahmen der Schienen ein und lässt es ein paar Minuten einwirken (Sattel umdrehen hierfür) und dann mit der Hand den Sattel hin und herbiegen. Hat die Probleme gelöst!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (12. April 2011)

ich hab bei meinem Sqlab auch die Schieben eingesprüht und die Aufnahmen gefettet, seitdem isses weg, mal sehn wielange das hält


----------



## Gummischwain (13. April 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Also kommt das Knarzen von der Klemmung und nicht von den Lagerpunkten der Schienen im Sattel?



Ob's bei dir so ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen...
Bei mir jedenfalls war es genau das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

